# My powerlifting 'journal'



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Right thought I'd give one these journal type things a go, don't expect it to be very good though ha ha.

I'm planning on competing at the GBPF South west comp in April 2010, which i think is about 20weeks away.

I'm now training with/being coached by Pat Constantine, and also training with Charlie Shotton-gale and a couple other powerlifters.

My current weight is around 97-98kg, I'm considering dropping down in weight enough that i can compete in the 90kg weight class, but will see how much i weigh come late Feb early march and decide on what weight class to go for then.

My current PR's are

Squat 230kg - RAW, Belt and knee wraps only

Bench press 160kg RAW, Wrist wraps only

Deadlift - 220kg, belt only (have done 235kg with straps, but have now completely stopped using straps)

I'm aiming for my PR's to be at the following by April

Squat 300kg

Bench 190-200k

Deadlift - 260kg - All equipped.

I'll be doing my first session of equipped training on Wednesday, when i bench with a bench shirt.

Have an Inzer hardcore squat suit on order, which I'm hoping will arrive in time for squats on Friday.

And will get a deadlift suit next month.

Did deadlifts today, my weights have been lower the last couple weeks as my form has been corrected, I'm now sitting low into it and pulling with my legs up to the knees keeping my back and head in the right position and not letting my back round. I've also started deadlifting in deadlift slippers rather then trainers so have had to drop done in weight to get used to the proper form.

Session went as follows

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x5

160kg x 3

180kg x3

195kg x 2

200kg x 1

Form was good on all lifts, really sitting down in it to start, which is making it much harder, but as pointed out to me it'll be better in the long run once I've got used to it

Felt good on all the lifts, last one was really hard from the floor to knees, but once I got it to my knees managed to lock out pretty easily.

Doing Bench press on Wednesday so will update after


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Good for you mate, some nice lifts there at your body weight.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Will be keeping an eye on this is it will be very interesting for me, great lifts already, what kind of routine do you and your training buddys use currently??

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

I train slightly differently to the others, they train purely for powerlifting, whereas i still train for bodybuilding aswell as powerlifting.

What i currently do is

Monday - Deadlifts + back

Tuesday - biceps, forearms and grip

Wednesday - Bench press + chest workout

Thursday - Shoulders, traps, triceps

Friday - Squats + quads, hams, calfs

Saturday - off

Sunday - off


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Right just got back in from doing bench press and chest.

Used a bench shirt for the first time and have to say it was fuking horrible ha ha, things are uncomfortable and painful to use and couldn't get the bar even half way to my chest.

Sets went as follows

60kg x 6

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

140kg x 2

140kg x 2 With bench shirt on

150kg x 1 with bench shirt on

150kg x 2 with bench shirt on

160kg x 1 with bench shirt on

120kg x 2 with bench shirt on

Got the bar down lower with the shirt on at 120kg, so next week i'm gonna put the shirt on from 120kg and just work on getting the bar down and slowly adding weight.

Also gonna be changing routine up a bit as of Monday it'll be as follows

Monday - deadlifts and bench press

Tuesdays - back and biceps

Wednesday - bench press and chest

Thursday - shoulders, traps and triceps and maybe dynamic effort deadlifts

Friday squats and legs

Saturday - off

Sunday - off

The biceps and triceps sessions will focus on strength rather the size as my arms are all ready slightly too big for the bench shirt I'm using and I probably wont get my custom one till after xmas


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Tried a bench shirt ages ago, at the time could put up about 110 PL style up on the bench. With a shirt, 130 wouldnt even come down! horrible things, Worst is when you take it off across the chest and under your arm pits. Awful creations :thumb: ha


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Another power journal,i love it:thumb:great lifts too!

Good luck mate!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Tried a bench shirt ages ago, at the time could put up about 110 PL style up on the bench. With a shirt, 130 wouldnt even come down! horrible things, Worst is when you take it off across the chest and under your arm pits. Awful creations :thumb: ha


Ha ha yeah, my arms are covered in marks and bruises, i was assured that it'll get better as i get used to the shirt


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Another power journal,i love it:thumb:great lifts too!
> 
> Good luck mate!


Cheers mate


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Ha ha yeah, my arms are covered in marks and bruises, i was assured that it'll get better as i get used to the shirt


Yeah i've seen a few people who deal with them like there t shirts now, sort of moulds to your body doesnt it so i imagine it improves. Best off luck :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Yeah i've seen a few people who deal with them like there t shirts now, sort of moulds to your body doesnt it so i imagine it improves. Best off luck :thumb:


Yeah, should be a bit better when i get my custom shirt, but at least with this one it'll get me used to using one, the one I'm using is a pretty good fit except the arms are a lil bit too tight

Cheers mate


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Yup if its good for anything, its good for getting the teething problems out the way

Will allow for more ease in the new one


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Did squats today, unfortunately my squat suit hasn't arrived yet, was a bit ****ed off about that, hopefully it'll be here in time for squats next Friday.

Squats didn't go quite aswell as planned today, I was gonna attempt a new PB of 240kg, but was having issues unracking the bar from the rack and it kept completely throwing me off, until recently I used to have quite a high bar position but have since brought it lower down so it rests on my rear delts, because of the sht hook settings on the rack that means that unracking the bar is a pain in the ass.

Sets went as follows

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 3 - belt and knee wraps on (tight but not as tight as normal)

200kg x 2 - belt and knee wraps (very tight)

220kg - planned to do a single but because of the issues with unracking I didn't set my self properly and also went too deep, lost my balance as I started to come back up and ended up coming back on my heels too much and had to dump the bar.

220kg x 1 - side spotters helped unrack the bar, was still awkward but managed to set properly got a good strong rep nice and deep.

Left it at that for squats, then went on the leg press and did

180kg x 5

300kg x 5

420kg x 5

was pretty knackered and sore by that point so left it there.

Got deadlifts and bench press on Monday, will be second time using a bench shirt, though have got someone sending down a bench shirt in the next size up for me to try see if its better.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nasty that you had to dump the bar. I've not had to do that yet but the other week in briefs I felt myself rotate backwards and it scared the shít out of me.

How do you find the shirt? I used mine tonight for a few light practice reps. Weird...


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Its horrible mate ha ha

I was using a size 46 titan (think it was an F6), the fit was pretty much spot on everywhere except my arms, took a few mins just to get it over my forearms, benching with it was just painful and awkward it put loads of pressure on my right tricep, which i think affected how far down i could bring the bar, with a slightly looser shirt i think i might have managed to get it down another inch or 2.

Got a size 48 being sent down hopefully so when that arrives will see how i do with that, will order a custom one when i get paid but unlikely it'll arrive till after xmas

did a few reps at 140, 150 and 160, it didn't feel nice at all


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've borrowed a Fury in a 50, one size up from what I should be in, and it goes on OK. It's controlling me more than I am it at the moment, though. Just used 120 for a few "feel" reps and god it was weird. In a good way though. It is meant to be painful and awkward, don't forget


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Yeah they are weird to use, but i can see how it'll help once I've mastered it, my coach reckons once I've mastered using a shirt 200kg should be achievable pretty easily

I need to work on my technique a bit aswell, I need to learn how to set myself and arch properly, keep forgetting to adjust my elbows before I start to bring the weight down too


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Not long got back in from gym, did deadlifts and bench press today session went reasonably well.

Did deadlifts first and finally starting to get past 200kg after having my form etc corrected, sets went as follows

60kg x 6

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 3

200kg x 2

210kg x 1

The 200kg was nice and easy, the 210 was very hard and i shook like a mofo up until the bar reached my knees, then my back took over and it went straight up and locked out no problem.

then moved on to bench press, did a few warm ups then put shirt on, shirt was a lil easier to put on this time and felt a tad more comfortable

sets went as follows

60kg x 6

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 5

120kg x 3 with bench shirt on

130kg x 3 with bench shirt on

130kg x 3 with bench shirt on

Stuck with 130kg for today, still working on getting used to the shirt, did much better with it today, haven't got it to chest yet but getting closer

Will do bench again on Wednesday, with the shirt probably similar to today, just work on getting used to using a shirt and working on getting the bar down to my chest


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Solid deadlifting there mate, nice work!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Yep,good lifting mate!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i keep saying im giving this PL a go, need to sometime soon, i love the look!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And youve got the strength rob,good potential imo!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> And youve got the strength rob,good potential imo!!


 I'll probably start to introduce aspects bit by bit, i do love the idea though! Thanks Dan


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Did bench again today, decided to keep it raw and just work on speed and technique a bit

did

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x5

110kg x 3

120kg x 3

130kg x 2

Went okay, didn't feel particularly strong today, but didn't fail


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squats today, didn't feel overly bad, was getting used to using a competition bar and rack today and couldnt get the bar set as well as normal on my back, but did okay sets went as follows

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg x 3 - with knee wraps

200kg x 2 - with knee wraps

220kg x 1 - with knee wraps

Got depth on all lifts and managed to complete with no assistance though the 220kg was a hard rep

Will have my squat suit and lever belt next week so looking forward to giving them a go


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Did deadlifts and bench yesterday, was feeling pretty tired, had a long day Sunday and have been really tired last few days.

This week is my last 'heavy week', from next week we'll be dropping my weights and doing a build up ready for the south west in April

Deadlifts were first did

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

180kg x 3

200kg x 2

210kg - failed, one my coaches tweaked my technique a bit and it got me using slightly different muscles so couldn't get the 210kg.

then moved onto bench and did

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

then put the bench shirt on and did

120 x 1 got the bar a lot lower then I'd managed before, and my coach decided i could get the bar low enough to do block work so we used a block that at a guess was about 2-3 inches, did

130kg x 2

135kg x 3

120kg x 3

called it a day after that.

Will be benching again tomorrow, not sure if I'll be keeping raw yet or using shirt


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Solid training there, what weight class is it your competing in?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Solid training there, what weight class is it your competing in?


I'll go for the under 90kg class, plan is to drop down to about 89kg


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Late posting this as I've spent the last couple days at my girlfriends.

Did squats on Friday, first time using my squat suit too, did pretty well and had no problems with depth. did:

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5 - suit on straps down

140kg x 5 - suit on straps down

160kg x 5 - suit on straps down - knee wraps on

180kg x 3 - suit on straps down - knee wraps on

200kg x 1 - suit on straps down - knee wraps on

210kg x 1 - suit on straps down - knee wraps on

210kg x 2 - suit on straps up - knee wraps on

Considering it was my first time using a squat suit I did pretty well, no depth issues, suit fuking hurt and am covered in bruises, but could notice huge improvements even with straps down, the 180kgs went up as easily as the 100kgs


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Right didn't train Monday as my lower back was hurting a lot, so did bench and deadlifts today, started off with bench and can now get the bar down to my chest. sets were

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 3 - all raw

120kg x 2 - shirt on

130kg x 2 - shirt on

130kg x 3 - shirt on

140kg x 3 - shirt on

did 130kg twice cos on the second rep i came out of the groove and failed the rep, really starting to get the feel for using a shirt now, not hurting so much, and my reps are getting much faster and have more power behind them.

then went onto deadlifts, I've started doing a build up on them now so did a couple warm up sets of 65kg and 85kg then did 5 sets of 5 at 100kg, focusing on form and speed.

Squats on Friday, will update probably on Monday as will be spending most the weekend at my girlfriend's, but may use her pc and update if i get a chance


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Did squats on Friday, wasn't feeling particularly strong and was tired but didn't do too bad, was having a few issues unracking once i'd gone over 200kg, but that will be worked on.

sets were

60kg x 6

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

140kg x 5 - suit on straps down

160kg x 3 suit on straps down, wraps 'loose'

180kg x 3 suit on straps down, wraps tight

200kg x 2 suit on straps up, wraps very tight

210kg x 2 suit on straps up, wraps very tight

215kg x 2 suit on straps up, wraps very tight

did deadlifts on Monday, starting one of my build ups now so only went upto 110kg for 5x5, working on speed and technique

doing bench and squats on Wednesday so will update then


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Did Bench and squats today, rest the group are squatting tomorrow but i cant make it down to gym due to work.

started off with bench, couldn't get the shirt to sit right today so was thrown off a bit and couldn't touch the bar high enough on my chest, had it too low down, will work on it next week

sets were

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 5 - all raw

120kg x 3 - in shirt

130kg x 2 - in shirt

140kg x 2 - in shirt

140kg x 1 - in shirt

then moved onto squats, was only one squatting so moved through them reasonably quickly. didn't have any issues unracking the bar this time except on 210kg when i caught the bar on one side when unracking, but managed to recover and do the rep without re-racking and resetting.

sets were

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5 - all raw

140kg x 5 - suit on straps down

160kg x 3 - suit on straps down, belt on, wraps 'loose'

180kg x 3 - suit on straps down, belt on, wraps tight

200kg x 3 - suit on straps up, belt on wraps very tight

210kg x 1 - suit on straps up, belt on wraps very tight

220kg x 1 - suit on straps up, belt on wraps very tight

My coach reckons i could have doubled 220kg, but i was pretty beat by then so called it a day


----------



## AMJ13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey pal,

My name is Ali 'Matthew' James. I am posting as i used to train with your coach and training partner Pat!

I haven't seen him for a long time. I used to train occassionally wit Pat, James and Karl in my rugby off season to buikd my strength. The reason i put my midddle name in inverted commas is that Pat would know me as Matt.

I would really appreciate it if you would send my regards to Pat.

I am so glad that he is still training!

All the best with your goals.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

AMJ13 said:


> Hey pal,
> 
> My name is Ali 'Matthew' James. I am posting as i used to train with your coach and training partner Pat!
> 
> ...


Hi mate, will give him your regards


----------

